# stp fest III update



## Matt Derrick (Sep 13, 2009)

okay, apparently it keeps fucking up when i try and post to the stp fest III thread. anyone else having this problem? it keeps complaining that my post is too short.

so anyways, im planning on flying out to san diego and getting a ride with hartage to slab city. hopefully we'll be out there the night of the 7th. i am bringing as much money as i can for supplies (tiki torches, tarps, pvc pipe for foam swords) and a fair amount of booze to share. if others can bring out stuff as well to share (food, water, booze, etc) we shouldn't have too many problems.

can't wait to see you all out there!


----------



## drunken marauder (Sep 13, 2009)

When will you be in SD as I am already here and bored as hell.. HAHAHHHAAAA Should be able to come up with a few supplies...... Is booze considered a nahsassity...


----------



## usuallyonthefloorsomewher (Sep 13, 2009)

pritymic said:


> When will you be in SD as I am already here and bored as hell.. HAHAHHHAAAA Should be able to come up with a few supplies...... Is booze considered a nahsassity...


well i myself would consider it a necessity. hot days, cold nights. thats just me.


----------



## drunken marauder (Sep 13, 2009)

I can deal with heat but aint nothing like whiskey to take the bite out of the cold..


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 14, 2009)

Id say it is mos def a necessity I can bring some food yo c yall out there


----------



## CutThroat (Sep 30, 2009)

We're not going to make it. Sorry. We're broke as shit, and a paid gig came up on the ninth. 

So yeah, gotta protect our bellies. 


Hopefully another time.


----------



## Angela (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm gonna try to be there but can't make any promises. I'm back on the west coast but don't know if I'll be able to make it there yet or not.


----------



## NickCofphee (Sep 30, 2009)

WHAT ARE YOU BRINGING:

If you're bringing something, post it here so that we don't end up with a whole bunch of the same shit and so we can see how much we have and if you need to bring anything, etc.

Me:

-a pound of good coffee
-$200/food stamps. Probably a little less by then and hope to leave with some left!
-an extra 8'X6' tarp if someone needs it
-cutting board
-2 medium pots, (but not a huge one so if anyone has a very large pot and can bring it, post here!)
-whatever food I dumpster the couple nights before from TJ's


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 30, 2009)

dibs on that tarp nic!! got min snatched somewhere along the way. soo didnt plan on gettin around here so effin early thought it would take a hella of alot longer, so ima go do some exploring


----------



## Dameon (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll be bringing $200 in food stamps, and as much tobacco and alcohol as I can make money for before I get there. I think I also might try spending some of my food stamps on the ingredients for homemade alcohol and stay out there for a while.


----------



## drunken marauder (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmm we have a little propane burner, some food stamps.... Not really sure what all.. What do you need people to bring?? Might try to hunt up a cooler depends on car space. Would suggest folks freeze water if they can.


----------



## Ravie (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm having a bunch of problems with my fucking van so if i do miraculously end up going it will be a surprise to me.


----------



## STAYING ALIVE (Oct 7, 2009)

ill be bringing some good can food, beer, hopefully some and drums or something 
is anyone down to pick me up on the way im in the coachella vally (palm springs area)


----------



## connerR (Oct 7, 2009)

ill be able to give you a ride out there on friday. im driving down from the high desert and ill have room in the car.

what am i bringing? hmmm. hopefully i get my check in time. if i can swing it:

-tarps at my work are cheap, id like to pick up two or three.
-possibly one of those water coolers you see on the back of work trucks.
-gonna try to get some scrap wood from home depot. at the least, ill pick up some wood shims (burn pretty well and are pretty cheap)

if i REALLY get paid well i'd like to pick up:
-wild turkey



as of right now...im gonna be out there on friday only. trying desperately to get saturday off...hopefully i can swing it!


----------



## Angela (Oct 8, 2009)

Update: I'm up near Olympia, WA and am having problems with my home on wheels. I'm still trying to make it down there to the slabs but no guarantee that it's going to happen.


----------



## connerR (Oct 9, 2009)

from the "if it can go wrong, it will go wrong" vault: 

i won't be going. in short, my check hasn't come in and i have no other funds available. not to mention i couldn't get any time off for this event. 

have fun out there guys. see ya all some other time. *sigh*


----------

